# What happened to Novak's Millenium Pro?



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm in the market for a second charger and was pretty much set on the Millenium Pro. But, low and behold they have been discontinued. I thought it was a good charger. I know several people that use them and love them.
I seen on the Novak website that they are upgrading the Ionic but it doesn't look like it has a nice LCD display and I believe it only charges at a maximum of 4 amps. That ain't gonna get it.

Anybody know the scoop?

thanks,
Scott


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Scott, I can't answer your question as to what happen to the Millenium Pro and I'm also not sure how much you were looking to spend. But if your looking for a small sized charger I would look at the Competition Electronics PitBull. You can find the originals used for a decent price. The new models (PitBull X3) I think you can get for $130 or less. Check with Jon. I've heard nothing but good things about these chargers.

RC


----------



## steelrfan (Dec 11, 2003)

According to Charlie at Novak, they are coming out with a new charger (not the Ionic-D) sometime this year. He wouldn't comment on any specifics etc. I also agree with Roadsplat , Ive had a Pitbull x3 for a few months now and its a nice, small reliable charger.


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

yea i called novak and they said that they have discontinued the millenium pro and are now coming out with a new charger.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

What I'd like to know is what happened to the Reedy Quasar Pro? They had problems with it, recalled and fixed it, and then discontinued it.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks guys, I will do a little research on the CE Pitbull.

Ray, See ya saturday.

Scott


----------



## OVAL4EVER (Jan 17, 2002)

basicly a CE pitbull will do all the same charging duties as the GFX, but ONLY charging, no cycling or discharging, or motor run features. so it's a heck of a nice charger to have around. lots of folks who used to carry two turbo 30 or 35'shave sold the older one to buy a pit bull. and use their GFX to cycle discharge or break in motors while charging on their pit bull.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I have the first edition millenium and like it much better, the buttons on the pro just aren't suited to a rc battery charger. 

I really like my millenium have had it 5 years without a single problem.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

I have a Quasar Competition 2, I really like it. Although when I was shopping I had the Millenium in mind, seems like the charger market is getting narrow...


----------

